
Theranos Foresaw Huge Growth in Revenue and Profits - kqr2
http://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-saw-huge-growth-in-revenue-and-profits-1480981872
======
chmaynard
Summary: WSJ obtained copies of some documents and emails sent by Theranos to
its private investors. In a recent email, Theranos forgot to hide the
investors' email addresses, so the reporters reveal the identities some of the
more high-profile investors.

